# ISPConfig 2.2.24 released



## Till (8. Juli 2008)

ISPConfig 2.2.24 is available for download.

This ISPConfig release adds support for CentOS 5.2 and OpenSuSE 11.0. A new interface for cronjobs and support for mod_python has been added. Several minor bugs were fixed.


Detailed Changelog
------------------

- Added: support for OpenSuSE 11.0.
- Added: Support for CentOS 5.2.
- Added: support for Cron Jobs.
- Added: Support for Python scripts (.py) via mod_python.
- Added: .biz and .info to the whois search.
- Added: Translations for "Create DNS-MX" and "Traffic MB".
- Added: Alphabetical sorting of the sites in move website tool.
- Update: Updated PHP to version 5.2.6.
- Update: Updated ClamAV to 0.93.1
- Update: Updated Spamassassin to 3.2.4.
- Update: Updated Dutch language Files.
- Changed: Allow multiple MX records with same priority.
- Changed: The enforcing user quota patch, introduced in ISPConfig 2.2.23 is disabled now by default. To enable it, change the variable $go_info["server"]["force_user_quota"] to 1 in config.inc.php
- Changed: Enable XML in ispconfig PHP if libxml2-dev is installed.
- Changed: Set loglevel to "warn" and umask to "0022" in suphp.conf.
- Changed: Disabled TRACE and TRACK methods in vhosts. TRACE and TRACK are HTTP methods which are used to debug web server connections. In addition, it has been shown that servers supporting the TRACE method are subject to cross-site scripting attacks, dubbed XST for "Cross-Site Tracing", when used in conjunction with various weaknesses in browsers. An attacker may use this flaw to trick your legitimate web users to give him their credentials.
- Bugfix: Prevent /var/www/sharedip/index.html to be overwritten when upgrading/installing.
- Bugfix: Bug #22 fixed, changed files are now UNIX encoded.
- Bugfix: Bug #73 fixed.
- Bugfix: remove CRs from automatically sent mails.
- Bugfix: Fixed bug in mailsuer login when the dovecot user@domain login is used.
- Bugfix: Added same name regular expression test in mailuser login then it is used in main login.
- Bugfix: Fixed vsftpd support on Libc6 systems.
- Bugfix: Added missing newline at the end of manual additions in the configuration files.
- Bugfix: Removed unnecessary dot at the end of CNAME records in the DNS Manager.


Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.24.tar.gz from sourceforge.net:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.24.tar.gz?download

Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.24.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------

